# Tyre wall cleaner.



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I am getting a build up of old tyre shine products . What's the best substance to clean the tyre walls with?
Thanks for any advice offered.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any degreaser or all purpose cleaner, do you not clean between dressings and just reapply to dirty tyres?..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As mentioned give them a scrub with a degreaser or APC.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I use this stuff....










And after with Meg's Endurance....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

APC does the job for me


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> I use this stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can this stuff be brought from, never seen this product in the uk.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Where can this stuff be brought from, never seen this product in the uk.


I buy it from ACE hardware......like your B&Q

It's a big US brand, I'm sure there must be places in the UK you can get it. Try Mister G


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Screwfix stock the brand, but not the product - looks like not everything is available in the UK...

http://www.desolvit.co.uk/products/


----------



## Performance Motorcare (Dec 18, 2005)

Usually use a good APC here but the De-Solv-it does look interesting.

Rob


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan used G101 - recommended at this link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237532&highlight=g101


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I use CarPlan tyre shine. It's a canned foam, I just spray it all over the tyre, do the rest of the car and rinse off after :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

apc from tesco or morrisons .a paint brush and a small sponge scorer .apc is around 30 p a bottle sponge about 10 p o and a good old paint brush is good to use too.even fairy liquid works great.

best apc degreaser i bang on and on about you can buy in semi chem at a quid a bottle its called 151 elbow grease,ive even used it to clean engines and 100000 mile dirt from wheelarches and its super at that.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Any Strong APC or Degreaser would work on tyres to be honest.

My current degreaser is either Megs Super APC or BH Surfex HD - just keep cleaning them until no more dirt comes out.

Will check out the elbow grease though!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JakeWhite said:


> I use CarPlan tyre shine. It's a canned foam, I just spray it all over the tyre, do the rest of the car and rinse off after :thumb:


not going to clean the tyre walls though...


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I think the carplan stuff might be a cleaner also!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like the autoglym tyre dressing on my tyres, does wash off in the rain though, but gives it a nice even shine, not to glossy.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive found billberry and a stiff brush works realy well. (yes i know its for wheels  )


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. Got the tyre walls clean but my tyre brush is now in a disgusting state. Tried cleaning it with apc without success. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what did you clean the tyres with? keep the brush for tyres only, no point trying to rinse it clean...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

jcrease said:


> I am getting a build up of old tyre shine products . What's the best substance to clean the tyre walls with?
> Thanks for any advice offered.


Autosmart G101 one of the best APC out there IMO

Dilute it at 10:1 ,will make your tyres spotless ready for your tyre dressing.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Autosmart G101 one of the best APC out there IMO
> 
> Dilute it at 10:1 ,will make your tyres spotless ready for your tyre dressing.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I've always used my wheel cleaner on the tyres and a stiff brush to get rid of the grime 

Very Cherry + brush = spotless tyres.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

I might be being a bit OCD here but my wheels are polished and then sealed with wheel sealant.

I wash them with car shampoo so not to remove the sealant but how do i apply the apc and not get it everywhere to clean the tyres before the dressing?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i tend to use shampoo mix in a sprayer as an alternative...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

vaughn1 said:


> I might be being a bit OCD here but my wheels are polished and then sealed with wheel sealant.
> 
> I wash them with car shampoo so not to remove the sealant but how do i apply the apc and not get it everywhere to clean the tyres before the dressing?


Spray into a brush and use it like that would be my suggestion, it's how I do delicate bits


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> what did you clean the tyres with? keep the brush for tyres only, no point trying to rinse it clean...


Found some Armor All Apc in the garage which didnt do much.I then used AG engine cleaner.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

nick.s said:


> I've always used my wheel cleaner on the tyres and a stiff brush to get rid of the grime
> 
> Very Cherry + brush = spotless tyres.


I'll second that. Very Cherry is pretty awesome stuff!


----------



## Gunt (Nov 7, 2010)

Being a tight ar$e can I use fairy as an APC and a can of GT-85 as a degreaser?


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

vaughn1 said:


> I might be being a bit OCD here but my wheels are polished and then sealed with wheel sealant.
> 
> I wash them with car shampoo so not to remove the sealant but how do i apply the apc and not get it everywhere to clean the tyres before the dressing?


While your wheels are sealed, follow the shampooing of your tyres with a tyre dressing that has cleaners in it like Autoglym's tyre dressing. Spray the dressing onto an MF and apply the product that way, making sure to rub in vigorously. If you like, apply a second layer gently to achieve a glossier finish. When its time to re-seal you wheels, you can do a proper APC wash.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

how would this fair up? 

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=251427975


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gtechniq APC at roughly 5:1 for me, leaves them brand spanking


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Surfex (degreaser/apc) for me :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

BH Surfex HD is possibly the best stuff i have used on tyres! :thumb:


----------

